
We may have spotted a parallel universe going backwards in time - Elof
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24532770-400-we-may-have-spotted-a-parallel-universe-going-backwards-in-time/
======
mrlonglong
Perfect example of how the idiot media don't do their fact checking before
dashing off an article!

This article below debunks it: [https://www.independent.co.uk/life-
style/gadgets-and-tech/ne...](https://www.independent.co.uk/life-
style/gadgets-and-tech/news/parallel-universe-time-backwards-reverse-nasa-
physics-antarctica-a9526226.html)

